# Mystery fish?



## Tomboy Boots (Sep 24, 2009)

I don't know much about salt water fish so hoping someone who does can tell me what kind of fish this is? It was caught in the Tampa area.


----------



## S.ROB (Sep 24, 2009)

Thats what we call an oyster toadfish
         S.ROB


----------



## EastmanFireFighter (Sep 24, 2009)

TOADFISH... That is what I call a Devil and it is mean!!!


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 24, 2009)

Also known as an Oyster Cracker.  If one ever bites you, you will quickly find out how it got that name.  They are edible.


----------



## fi8shmasty (Sep 24, 2009)

They are delecious !!


----------



## nickel back (Sep 24, 2009)

I have caught a bunch of them ugly jokers down there in Tampa but ,have never ate one.


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Sep 24, 2009)

toadfish there boots.... u catch it?


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks for all the ID help  A coworker wanted the answer and I knew there were people on here who had that answer  She said they caught a bunch of these but threw them back because they didn't know what it was... Now she wishes they had kept some of the "devil toad oyster crackin' ugly joker" fish just to see what they tasted like   I told her it looked like a big tadpole to me


----------



## Limitless (Sep 25, 2009)

Howdy Boots:  I understand from Shortround1 that you're coming up to deer hunt our Morgan Co land.  That'll be good to have someone show him and JKDodge how it's done.


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Sep 25, 2009)

Limitless said:


> Howdy Boots:  I understand from Shortround1 that you're coming up to deer hunt our Morgan Co land.  That'll be good to have someone show him and JKDodge how it's done.



Where did he go? I haven't heard from him in 4 days but maybe he is down at camp... I heard Tabitha was going to teach them how to hunt  I'm looking forward to it


----------



## PaulD (Sep 25, 2009)

DO NOT get your finger in ones mouth!!!!! EVER!


----------



## jkdodge (Sep 26, 2009)

Limitless said:


> Howdy Boots:  I understand from Shortround1 that you're coming up to deer hunt our Morgan Co land.  That'll be good to have someone show him and JKDodge how it's done.



Hey how did I get thrown in on this one LOL


----------



## creekrocket (Sep 26, 2009)

Someone told me they taste like peanutbutter


----------



## Sharkfighter (Sep 28, 2009)

I never kept one but have caught a bunch of large toadfish.  I dont think I would like to clean one.  Are they really good?  Is there anything special to cleaning and preparing?

They have to be the UGLIEST fish I ever caught. (of course in this pic I am n ot sure who is more ugly me or da fish)
 They have a serious strong bite and a decent amount of fight in the larger ones.  

Rob


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Sep 29, 2009)

Sharkfighter said:


> They have to be the UGLIEST fish I ever caught. (of course in this pic I am not sure who is more ugly me or da fish)
> 
> Rob



Definitely the fish


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Sep 29, 2009)

Sharkfighter said:


> I never kept one but have caught a bunch of large toadfish.  I dont think I would like to clean one.  Are they really good?  Is there anything special to cleaning and preparing?
> 
> They have to be the UGLIEST fish I ever caught. (of course in this pic I am n ot sure who is more ugly me or da fish)
> They have a serious strong bite and a decent amount of fight in the larger ones.
> ...



Uhhh.. Rob. I don't think you wanna eat one them dude..


----------



## FERAL ONE (Sep 30, 2009)

my daddy always called em mother in law fish !!!  he caught the biggest oyster toad we ever saw in destin , it had to be 6 pounds or better. they don't get prettier as they get bigger !!!


----------

